# 2007 E90 w Nav - What iPod kit do I need?



## tekmiester (Mar 24, 2007)

I have been searching the forums for awhile now and can't seem to find an answer to my question.

I have a 2007 328i with Nav and want an Ipod interface. What solutions work?


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

tekmiester said:


> I have been searching the forums for awhile now and can't seem to find an answer to my question.
> 
> I have a 2007 328i with Nav and want an Ipod interface. What solutions work?


The BMW solution is not bad at all, this is the one that is compatible with your BMW:

*iPod Integration Kit for e90/e91/e92 3-series*
http://www.europeanautosource.com/product_info.php?cPath=67_69_198_200&products_id=393


----------



## donaldo (Sep 21, 2007)

tom @ eas said:


> The BMW solution is not bad at all, this is the one that is compatible with your BMW:
> 
> *iPod Integration Kit for e90/e91/e92 3-series*
> http://www.europeanautosource.com/product_info.php?cPath=67_69_198_200&products_id=393


Is this your current solution for the 2007 3-series.

I have 2007 328i sedan with the Logic7 Sound System (no NAV, no CD changer). Is this the correct kit for my vehicle? Can you set me up to receive HD radio as well?

Thanks for your reply.


----------



## xxpanipuri (Dec 17, 2006)

i installed the oem ipod interface in my sis's 06 525i and it was a simple install. 

she has idrive but no nav.....the oem ipod integration works well!!

i got the dice hd kit thinking the ipod integration would work similarly in my 03 540i but it didn't...so i may end up sticking with my phatbox...


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

donaldo said:


> Is this your current solution for the 2007 3-series.
> 
> I have 2007 328i sedan with the Logic7 Sound System (no NAV, no CD changer). Is this the correct kit for my vehicle? Can you set me up to receive HD radio as well?
> 
> Thanks for your reply.


We're working on HD radio for the e9X series - iPod kits are all that is offered at the moment.


----------



## donaldo (Sep 21, 2007)

tom @ eas said:


> We're working on HD radio for the e9X series - iPod kits are all that is offered at the moment.


Your web page for this item notes that dealer activation may be required after installation. Could you elaborate?


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

donaldo said:


> Your web page for this item notes that dealer activation may be required after installation. Could you elaborate?


The dealer will need to activate the vehicle to recognize the iPod kit is installed. This is typically .5 to 1 hour labor.


----------



## donaldo (Sep 21, 2007)

Hi Tom,

Can you provide a link to the installation instructions so I can get a peek at what this project entails?

Thanks.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

donaldo said:


> Hi Tom,
> 
> Can you provide a link to the installation instructions so I can get a peek at what this project entails?
> 
> Thanks.


Sure - email me directly for a copy.


----------



## hays0023 (May 30, 2007)

I hate to bring up an old thread, but I am the proud owner of a (new to me) 2006 330i. I grew to love the DICE in my Z4, but since I cannot use it in the E90, I am looking for the BEST way to go for an Ipod...Is there any news as to if there is a new product available or is this kit the best way to go? If so, how easy of an install?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

hays0023 said:


> I hate to bring up an old thread, but I am the proud owner of a (new to me) 2006 330i. I grew to love the DICE in my Z4, but since I cannot use it in the E90, I am looking for the BEST way to go for an Ipod...Is there any news as to if there is a new product available or is this kit the best way to go? If so, how easy of an install?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


The *best* will be the new kit we just completed testing with mObridge:

*mObridge - iPod integration kit for e90/91/92/93 3-series*
http://www.europeanautosource.com/product_info.php?products_id=1651

Do you have iDrive or standard audio?


----------



## hays0023 (May 30, 2007)

Thanks Tom - I just have the standard audio.....Looks awesome! A bit out of my price range....I will have to keep an eye on it  If there is anything a bit cheaper in the pipeline, please let me know.


Thanks again!!!


----------



## cliffbmw (Feb 11, 2007)

*Could you help*

Tom,
I have a 2006 325XI with a standard Radio/with Satalite readio.
What is the most afordolbe IPOD kit I could get?:dunno:


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

cliffbmw said:


> Tom,
> I have a 2006 325XI with a standard Radio/with Satalite readio.
> What is the most afordolbe IPOD kit I could get?:dunno:


Cheapest would be the BMW kit, the best would be the mObridge kit.


----------

